# Makeup Compliments



## themacbarbie (May 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 3, 2009)

First off, if this display pic is you, then you ARE most definitely gorgeous!!

Second, as I see it, people say stuff like that because maybe ALL of them think you MUST know you're gorgeous because you see yourself in the mirror everyday too. No one other than you knows of your insecurities, right ? I've seen this happen to people who already look great. They are simply complimented on their make-up or clothes and stuff then rather than what they most obviously come with ....

Not everyone realizes that sometimes the most beautiful people can be the most insecure!


----------



## Okami08 (May 3, 2009)

I'm with Holy Rapture on this one - I think people say "your makeup looks nice" because they wanted you to know that they noticed your makeup and think it looks great (like people compliment artists on their paintings/drawings/sculptures/whatever) and not because they think you're not pretty.  They just want you to know that they've noticed something you've done that they think is really great.  

The other thing might be that some people worry about saying "you look really pretty" when it's related to your makeup.  I tell people things like, "I love that color you're wearing" or "Your eyes look so great!" because I don't want to just say "You look pretty" when I'm referencing someone's makeup, because I feel like you being pretty and your makeup being pretty are two different things, and while I compliment people on both, I have strong objections to people feeling like they're pretty because of their makeup or that they're not pretty without it, because I've never found that to be true.  Ever since I was 13, I've been very sensitive to things like that because I've known people who felt like their makeup was the only pretty thing about them, and that they were, in a way, unacceptable if they didn't wear it.  So I've tried never to reinforce the idea in anyone that they look pretty with makeup but not without it.

I'm also with Holy Rapture about your pic - if that's you, you are beautiful.  Your makeup in the pic is quite nice, but you, all by yourself, are beautiful.


----------



## Mabelle (May 3, 2009)

Sry to say, but i think your feeling this way because your insecure.

Someone is complimenting the way you have chosen to enhance your looks. Theyre not saying "Wow, you make up looks great. You really need it" Theyre saying your makeup looks great as in you look great.


----------



## MACLovin (May 3, 2009)

I can see where you're coming from, but you have to look at it from the other side as well. Maybe not everyone feels comfortable telling someone "you are gorgeous/beautiful/etc." as opposed to pointing out one or two specific features they are impressed by. Like previous posters have said, it doesn't at all mean they don't _think_ that, but maybe they didn't feel the need to point it out because you should already know that's a given. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I dunno, I can give you an example, I had a girl come in my office to get insurance and she was beautiful, but she also had really impressive eye makeup. So I chose to compliment her on that. I would kind of feel weird just saying "OMG you're so pretty". Sometimes people don't know how to take compliments like that also and might take it the wrong way.. like i was trying to hit on her or something, i dont know.. haha. 

But yeah, all im saying is that you shouldn't feel like that. You ARE pretty, the makeup just enhances it.


----------



## themacbarbie (May 3, 2009)

.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, I think insecurities and being very sensitive really skew the way we interpret the outside world and comments. I know I've done it.

But, I agree with everyone else. I think it shows you are skilled and people are complementing your skill. I really only tell my friends they looks nice today or pretty and that's usually when I see they've done something special that day... for near strangers I stick to admiring something they are wearing or how they did something (hair, makeup, nails).


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 4, 2009)

TOTALLY understand you!!

I get "your makeup looks really nice" or "your dress looks really cute." I do get the occasional "you look nice" or "you look pretty." It flatters me when people like my makeup. Just because they don't say "you look nice" doesn't mean you don't.


----------



## SpringDancer (May 4, 2009)

I agree with all that was said above. Also, from another point of view: I sometimes make it a point to compliment someone on their makeup or clothes. When I do that I do not mean that the person isn't beautiful, but instead I want them to know I noticed their makeup skill, their style. I am sure whoever is complimenting you means the same!


----------



## k.a.t (May 4, 2009)

You're gorgeous, I don't see what you're worrying about.


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

I know what you mean ;S but I don't really think about it, because I actually prefer being complimented on my makeup, cause if someone compliments my features I always think 'why are they saying that? there's this and this and x wrong with it, it's not nice at all' but if they compliment my makeup, I feel good, because it's complimenting a skill ;D

You're so pretty though! I don't think you should worry.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 4, 2009)

LOL I'm the opposite.

I'm always flattered when someone tells me I look pretty and I appreciate the compliments, but I wish people would notice my makeup after putting so much effort into it.
I don't mean in FOTD posts, but in real life. 
I know I shouldn't be complaining, and I'm not. It's just funny how people see things in two different ways! ha

Yeah, you're just overanalyzing it. Who knows the reason why people don't say "you look pretty"? There could be several reasons, but it isn't worth getting upset over it.


----------



## aziajs (May 4, 2009)

It's funny that you would post this.  I was just thinking the same thing the other day.  I get more compliments like, "I love your makeup.  It's so pretty" rather than, "you are so pretty."  It's kind of weird because it's flattering but sometimes I feel disconnected, like the makeup isn't on _my_ face.  It's almost as if it's a separate entity.  A makeup artist once said that the goal is to have people compliment your beauty, rather than the makeup.  Then you know you've really done a fantastic job.  It makes me question my application.  Perhaps I need to step up my game.  But in the end I don't dwell on it too much.  If I did I'd go crazy.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It's funny that you would post this. I was just thinking the same thing the other day. I get more compliments like, "I love your makeup. It's so pretty" rather than, "you are so pretty." It's kind of weird because it's flattering but sometimes I feel disconnected, like the makeup isn't on my face. It's almost as if it's a separate entity. A makeup artist once said that the goal is to have people compliment your beauty, rather than the makeup. Then you know you've really done a fantastic job. It makes me question my application. Perhaps I need to step up my game. But in the end I don't dwell on it too much. If I did I'd go crazy._

 
But you are pretty!! Just say'n


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 4, 2009)

I like it when people compliment my makeup but  I also understand that only pointing out your makeup skills gets a little old after awhile.  The only advice i can offer is try out a minimalist, neutral look that shows off your best features. You are a gorgeous gal and some IMO people that aren't as into makeup as us, have a difficult time complimenting your true beauty without coming off as sounding like a weirdo. People either compliment my makeup or  tell me "i'm cute".  I should be grateful they are saying something positive at all, but sometimes I wish someone would say you are "ravishingly beautiful"...I don't think anyone says that to anybody in the regular world.   If they don't say anything at all, I'd just put it off as them being a little bit intimidated.


----------



## aziajs (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_...but sometimes I wish someone would say you are "ravishingly beautiful"...I don't think anyone says that to anybody in the regular world._

 
LOL...

You are ravishingly beautiful.  There you go.

But on a serious note, 90% of the time when I think someone is beautiful I say it.  I have always been like that.  And you guys are right some people don't know how to take it.  People do sometimes think you are a weird for saying it but I don't sweat it.  My intention is just to compliment and I can't worry about how someone is going to perceive that.


----------



## aziajs (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_But you are pretty!! Just say'n_

 
Awwww shucks...thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're the bees knees.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...

You are ravishingly beautiful.  There you go.

But on a serious note, 90% of the time when I think someone is beautiful I say it.  I have always been like that.  And you guys are right some people don't know how to take it.  People do sometimes think you are a weird for saying it but I don't sweat it.  My intention is just to compliment and I can't worry about how someone is going to perceive that._

 
lol, thank you.  Now hearing it from someone else makes it sound absolutely ridiculous.  
You are right aziajs.  People should compliment beauty when they see it and not be scared to say it.


----------



## User35 (May 4, 2009)

be happy you get compliments period


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_ A makeup artist once said that the goal is to have people compliment your beauty, rather than the makeup. Then you know you've really done a fantastic job. It makes me question my application. Perhaps I need to step up my game. But in the end I don't dwell on it too much. If I did I'd go crazy._

 
Yes. Then it turns into one of those "the make up is wearing you" situations.

You don't need to question your makeup application... it's flawless.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

We also have to remember that what we might think is beautiful...every one doesn't...pretty is a personal thing...I see some girls that I think are drop dead gorgeous...and my dh says...well I don't see it.....So beauty is truly in the eyes of the beholder....beauty is more than just having perfect features and a good body.....I tell people when I think they are beautiful or pretty...I might not every time they post a fotd...But I am sure I mention it ... If I don't ever say it I probably don't think so...But I am sure others do..because we all have different definitions of pretty


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_We also have to remember that what we might think is beautiful...every one doesn't...pretty is a personal thing...I see some girls that I think are drop dead gorgeous...and my dh says...well I don't see it.....So beauty is truly in the eyes of the beholder....beauty is more than just having perfect features and a good body.....I tell people when I think they are beautiful or pretty...I might not every time they post a fotd...But I am sure I mention it ... If I don't ever say it I probably don't think so...But I am sure others do..because we all have different definitions of pretty_

 
yes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder! and you are so right in that it runs deeper than the skin..who you are on the inside goes alot further than what we see on the outside.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 5, 2009)

i get where you're coming from but maybe if you want someone to SPECIFICALLY compliment your face, don't wear any makeup, feel me?
i don't think people's words should be taken so literally ya know? if someone is giving you a compliment then just say thanks and move on.
it's kind of like if i post an fotd and i get a lot of people saying "oh wow you look gorgeous" but then i post back "well, do you only think i'm gorgeous because i have on a sh*tload of makeup or do you think i'm really pretty without it?" people would be looking at me like "wtf??!!"
i mean, you're not being a bitch by any means but you have to think, what will satisfy you? do they have to specifically say "you AND your makeup are pretty"?
don't take this the wrong way but i think of lot of it is insecurity and you seem very sensitive to it.
i personally think you're pretty but for me, if i think you're pretty with the makeup then you're pretty without it. but i'm not going to make sure i explain that to someone for fear they may only think it's the makeup i think is pretty. makeup is pretty on it's own in the jar. i call makeup pretty all the time but if i say YOUR makeup is pretty then it obviously has something to do with the application and the face that it's on, feel me?
i see the comments may hurt you but keep in mind, everybody has their own preference so maybe somebody doesn't think you're pretty..... who cares? that's just how they feel
i wouldn't take it so seriously. if the makeup makes you feel better then run with it. don't expect others to make you feel better. especially with this because then you'll never be satisfied with anything anyone says, ya know?


----------

